# Seriously jacked about the ads



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Who the hell do I contact?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Administrator/Mods?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What's that picture of you posted? I cannot see it.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> What's that picture of you posted? I cannot see it.


Browse thousands of local crossdressers.

I'm on my freaking WORK PC. I don't look at anything remotely adult!

And for f sake, I wouldn't look at that crap at home!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

The ads are out of hand, especially for this site and taking into consideration some people log in at work or can have a spouse checking in.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Browse thousands of local crossdressers.


This sounds too much like a scam (Nigerian?) site. Which makes me think they are all related. (Not that I gave it much thought: Adblock Plus).


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wonder if there's a correlation...

Site slows down majorly, at around the same time the hooker ads start showing up. Hmm...


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I am getting this :scratchhead:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

And I get nothing but Gymboree and lame things like AT&T.

As I said in the other thread I've yet to get one ad that isn't G rated.

Wonder how this works???


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> And I get nothing but Gymboree and lame things like AT&T.
> 
> As I said in the other thread I've yet to get one ad that isn't G rated.
> 
> Wonder how this works???


Couldn't tell you. All I know is I took a recommendation and downloaded an ad blocker.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Browse thousands of local crossdressers.


hahahaha, I missed the "crossdresser" thing but was thinking to myself: man, those are some seriously homely gals.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Couldn't tell you. All I know is I took a recommendation and downloaded an ad blocker.


I use safari browser on an iMac. I don't have an ad blocker.

Right now the ads are boots and 14 ideas to promote your business. LOL


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, 98% of the ads I get are for insurance, probably the same boot ad, an ad for how to advertise, ads for barnes and noble, healthy cooking, and stuff like that.

But when the 2% I get that aren't G rated are the ones I've been complaining about... Yeah, I'm going to complain.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Don't get me wrong, 98% of the ads I get are for insurance, probably the same boot ad, an ad for how to advertise, ads for barnes and noble, healthy cooking, and stuff like that.
> 
> But when the 2% I get that aren't G rated are the ones I've been complaining about... Yeah, I'm going to complain.


Plus the asian gals look like they are 12 years old


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

mablenc said:


> Plus the asian gals look like they are 12 years old


What about the cougars ad?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> What about the cougars ad?


At least they are legal and there by choice.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

mablenc said:


> At least they are legal and there by choice.


Probably not. The photos are probably taken from random facebook pages.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

mablenc said:


> Plus the asian gals look like they are 12 years old


You've obviously not seen many Asian girls lol

From 20-40 minus their looking age by 5-10


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Couldn't tell you. All I know is I took a recommendation and downloaded an ad blocker.


Steve on a few occasions McAfee has told me that it's blocked certain content on this site because it's a threat to my PC. I hope your ad blocker helps


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh holy crap...seriously?


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Oh holy crap...seriously?


As serious as a heart attack. Right after the ad with two dudes making out.

If ads are based on cookies all I can figure is that the cnn news article I read about a lesbian waitress who got stiffed on a tip made the ad software think I had switched teams


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ah, but I never google search anything. Only Yahoo.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hehe I'm getting this too now

Don't ask what I've been browsing


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

The ad RandomDude posted..I get that a lot too when I log on TAM.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Guys we have updated the block list for the dating ads so this should help stop this issue. Ensure to refresh your browser (CTRL + F5) to clear history of your previous session. Also clear your browser cache. If you come across another dating ad, please provide us the URL redirection of the ad and we will have it blocked ASAP.

Regards,

MD


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Yungster.


----------

